# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Sadie to leave?

## Kim

Rumours have it that Patsy Kensit who plays Sadie is leaving Emmerdale when her contract expires in August.

----------


## xCharliex

Yeah she is  :Sad:

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> Yeah she is


 Oh this is all so confusing! I have also heard she leaves in August when her contract expires, but it was in the paper that she is staying for another contract's worth because they offered her 500K to do so. 

 :Confused:   :Confused:  


 All I know for certain is that whenever she leaves, they're leaving the door open for her return.

----------


## xCharliex

Good good, i know shes on a break at the moment until Feb, she was on Radio 1 earlier and said, but shes gonna be on our screens until Crimbo. 

Shes definately gonna be on our screens for a while yet though. Im not exactly sure which month she leaves though

----------


## Bryan

all ill say is they need to do a good job with her exit storyline as she deserves it!

----------


## Angeltigger

what does she look like- is she the oe who works with that man who has just lost his son

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> what does she look like- is she the oe who works with that man who has just lost his son


 Yup. You need to start watching more E'dale, Tigs.   :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

Well i can not watch hollyoaks and Emmerdale

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I don't want Sadie to leave!! :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Kim

> I don't want Sadie to leave!!


Me neither. I don't watch emmerdale much anymore but she is one of my fave characters.

----------


## xCharliex

Angel check my sig she is in that!

I dont want her to leave either, im a huge fan i think shes great, Patsy Kensit is gorgeous, she cracks me up in Bo Selecta

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Well i can not watch hollyoaks and Emmerdale


Why not?   :Confused:

----------


## Kim

The times must clash.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> The times must clash.


They don't because Hollyoaks is on at 6:30 and Emmerdale is on at 7pm, unless she watches the Hollyoaks E4 first look episode which is on at 7pm   :Ponder:

----------


## chimwemwe

> They don't because Hollyoaks is on at 6:30 and Emmerdale is on at 7pm, unless she watches the Hollyoaks E4 first look episode which is on at 7pm


precisely

----------


## tammyy2j

In Reveal magazine it says she is leaving to join Holby City.

In another soapboard it says Sadie will be murdered in who done it storyline

----------


## Chris_2k11

> In another soapboard it says Sadie will be murdered in who done it storyline


My bet's on little Victoria   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xStephaniex

waheeeeey leave leave leave leave leave - did i say leavvvvvvvvvvvvve !!!! i hate sadie, well not that much but this much ----------------------------------- enough for her to leave  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  *cough* anyway, *cough* i hope sadie gets outta tooown !

----------


## xStephaniex

> My bet's on little Victoria


no its my granny !!! she steps into emmerdale for like a day just to go and hit sadie over the head with her walking stick and poke her in the eye with my finger ! ( my nan stole my finger okkkk- very emotional chris)  :Stick Out Tongue:  and so yes super granny to the rescue !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
ok ..... no .... no ... she dont reallly  :Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

Apparently the botox explodes and several people are injured by flying splinters

----------

